# 'Hardy' soft water fish



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Is there any 'hardy' soft water fish? I'm still looking to find any fish I could house in either the 45g or 55g that I could have a couple or harem (All Tetra's and Cory's I'm gonna house are going to be schools so....)? 

Preferably I'd like to find one that's more on the hardy side for a new tank set up that's freshly cycled.

Should be a peaceful species that get's along with Tetra's & Rummy's. 

FYI pending which tank I have KH 2-4 and pH 7-7.2


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

I hear Rosy Barbs are hardy soft water fish. They are a schooling fish that should be kept in groups of 4-6+ and may fit in well with your other inhabitants? I would get some myself but I've run out of room in my tank ;-)


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Naw not another schooling fish, like I said looking for something rather kept as a couple alone or max a harem. Plus I think their req on Temp are little too far off the needs of Tetra's, while they pref some 75F and up, the Rosy's would pref no more then 72F max and I don't think its good long term to keep them this warm or the Tetra's this cold which ever way you want to look at it.
Thou they're nice....would be a neat set up for like ANOTHER 30g tank....hmmmmmm.....let's look for a nice spot in the house, maybe another tank


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

My bad Angel... I guess I missed the "couple or harem part". How about Blue Ram Cichlids... _Mikrogeophagus ramirez_? I would love to try my hand at these babies but can't because I have tiger barbs... either a pair or two females to a male, peaceful temperament, and they are a dwarf cichlid which won't affect the tank hit too much... They supposedly work well with tetras too!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Now those I was reading up on too. Love their looks and they seem to also like my waters. I'm just unsure how well they would do in a new tank rather then a older & established tank. I thought about something like 2 gals & 1 guy there.


----------



## Hawkian (Oct 29, 2009)

So you may be right about a newly cycled tank... here's what I found on Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ram_cichlid): "The species is innately shy and is best kept with passive dither fish, such as neon or cardinal tetras. The species will readily exhibit breeding behaviours in water of pH 5.0-6.5, though softer water encourages more regular spawning.It is easier to maintain the species in larger aquaria as the species is intolerant of common aquarium pollutants such as nitrate." It goes on... still I would do it after a few weeks of waiting and making sure my reading were ok... your tank is large enough (55g right?)...

Sorry... I guess I'm pushing eh? They just look so cool!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I know they're real pretty! So where the Cardinals I just killed (or rather the ick I couldn't treat did). I just don't want to have ANY other fish in this tank passing on me, I know this may sound winy & girly to some, but I just can't do it sorry.

And yes its the 55g we're talking about... Thou I am also parallel looking for tank mates in the 45g with the Rummy's  (Apart from more Rummy's that is lol)

Edit: Trust me if this wasn't totally foolish to do I'd LOVE to have the 10, 45& 55g stocked with ALL fish I want NOW...


----------

